# Cure for Distemper



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Most vets say that there is no cure for distemper and only secondary infections can be controlled but I wanted to ask everyone from their experience - Is there any known cure for distemper? 

I have had luck with the homeopathy medicine 
*
DISTEMPERINUM 200 - 6 PILLS 6 TIMES A DAY* .. A stray dog in our area had distemper 2 nd stage ( loose motions with mucus in stools and slight blood, respiratory infection - mucus from nose, cough and cold, wheezing) and he was cured in 3 weeks...


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

We had a WGSD when I was a child that my parents adopted from the shelter that died in a week from distemper. I wish we could have saved her.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

You probably want to move this to the health section. You'll get a lot more responses. Chat is for non-dog stuff and a lot of people avoid it.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I am sorry.. Can anyone help me move this? Once again I dint mean to post it in the wrong section


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm not sure - it might need to be done by a mod. I'll try the notify feature. If one of them gets it, they'll hopefully move it over.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you Mods


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Distemper is not fatal in all cases and suspect that the dog that was "cured in 3 weeks" just recovered on his own.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

The medicines helped his immune system since that is the only way a dog can recover from any viral infection...


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think what Elaine is saying is that his immune system fought off the virus without impact from the additional supplements. Similar to the manner in which people recover from many other viral infections without medication or intervention.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I interpret what Elaine as saying as a disbelief in homeopathy. I believe in homeopathy. Cleo was saved by a couple of homeopathic remedies and homeopathy definitely helped Chama get through the bloat and her terrible reaction to the narcotic she was given. Animals seem to respond very well to it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree with BowWowMeow. Indy responds amazingly well to homeopathy. 

Juliette de Bairacli Levy has a treatment for distemper in her herbal book that she claims is curative, using methods that would also be discounted by many. The person I first learned some homeopathy from also had a treatment, but I don't know if I have that in my files.

Thanks for passing on your info.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I do believe that homeopathy works and we use it for us and all our pets. I just hope this homeo med works!

The day after Shara got her vaccines, i freaked out and took her to another vet cause of my paranoid mentality. He did a thorough examination and said that her tummy is swollen cause of gastrointestinal problems and she has respiratory problems. He says it can be bacterial or distemper but is most likely distemper...

She still has a healthy appetite but has loose motions and a lot of mucus in her lungs which is coming out through her nose. She is on vet meds and the homeo med since then and she has not got any worse.

The doctor has called us today to give us a stronger med to help her get better faster... We are going to give it a shot and we are doing all we can.. Please pray for Shara...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I just want to thank Ruth for putting words in my mouth about not believing in homeopathy. Don't ever do that. 

I was say just what I was saying, that not all dogs will die from distemper and will recover on their own and that particular dog took 3 weeks to recover, which is about what it would take naturally, so the homeopathy in this case probably had nothing to do with it.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: I was say just what I was saying, that not all dogs will die from distemper and will recover on their own and that particular dog took 3 weeks to recover, which is about what it would take naturally, so the homeopathy in this case probably had nothing to do with it.


My only experience with homeopathy was a litter of puppies who had been given parvo nosods by their breeder and several of which contracted parvo in their new homes, so that wasn't too effective, but in general I don't know enough about it to have an opinion one way or another. In this case though, I'm inclined to agree with Elaine, or at least to say that one case, which followed a similar timeline of a dog recovering on it's own, does not prove that the homeopathy worked. 

Now, if there have been any studies looking at this type of distemper treatment that showed efficacy against the disease, then I'll revise that opinion, because that would be a good indication that it does indeed help. Anybody know?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: She still has a healthy appetite but has loose motions and a lot of mucus in her lungs which is coming out through her nose. She is on vet meds and the homeo med since then and she has not got any worse.


I'm sorry to hear about your pup! I hope she recovers quickly. Is she on antibiotics in case it's a bacterial issue like pneumonia?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineI just want to thank Ruth for putting words in my mouth about not believing in homeopathy. Don't ever do that.


Please reread my post. I clearly stated "*my interpretation* of what Elaine is saying." 

No need to be nasty!









To the OP: I hope your pup makes a full recovery.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The few dogs I've known who were diagnosed with distemper and lived were all treated symptomatically.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Homeopathy cures likes with likes and homeopathy actually increases the problem before treating it. Hence most doctors ask the patient to take the medicine 3 - 6 times a day over many days. Most doctors use a combination of homeopathy tinctures to create 1 medicine and if the medicines dont work, there are chances that the doctors dint use the right medicine. This is what I have learned after experimenting with 5 homeopathy doctors and finally settling for the sixth one who knows what she is doing...


Thank you.. The doctor says that it is either gastrointestinal problem ( I cannot figure out why the lungs are affected in that case) or it is distemper. 

The medicines are definitely working and he ran some small tests to check the mucus in her stools which were significantly lesser... 

We have to take her again on tuesday for another check up and till then one of us is with her through out the day and night....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Nikki999The day after Shara got her vaccines, i freaked out and took her to another vet cause of my paranoid mentality. He did a thorough examination and said that her tummy is swollen cause of gastrointestinal problems and she has respiratory problems. He says it can be bacterial or distemper but is most likely distemper...


They can get distemper from their vaccines, as it is a live virus vaccine. On this board, I have seen 3? (maybe 4?) dogs get distemper after their vaccines. All but one died in a very sad way. I think one of them made it. 

There are other things that the vaccines can do to really mess up a dogs system. Best of luck in getting your girl better.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you Lisa....

She started coughing the night we gave her vaccines and she had a lil cold... But doesnt any infection/pathogen have a time frame in which the pathogen acts on the body without showing symptoms....(I forgot the term)

Her appetite is lesser but she still eats.. and she is holding in there.. Thank you


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I require some help....

The doctor still feels that it is bacterial and the test on Tuesday will determine what exactly is the problem.

He said that if it is actually Distemper then he will not be able to help any further and we will have to give up on her. After reading on the internet and talking to all of you, I have some hope and I would like to know that if it is actually paro virus then what medicines should be used. We contacted 4 more doctors but none of them are even ready to let an infected dog into their clinic...

Please help me with the names of the medicines since we can try to get the medicines ........


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Parvo has an easy diagnostic test that will definitively diagnosis it. There are very effective treatments for parvo but you'd want to make sure that's what you're dealing with.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

They are in India and the vet care may not be the same as here. I think that's why she's asking for help.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I guess I'm just concerned that if they don't have any of the tests, how will they know what to treat? And will they have the same meds we do for the treatment?

For what it's worth, parvo does not typically cause any kind of respiratory symptoms, so no lung involvement or green snot or anything like that. Unfortunately you could have a dog dealing with more than one problem at a time of course.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The vet thinks it could be parvo or distemper, am I understanding that correctly?

Do they have the test for distemper that pupresq is talking about? 

And green snot is not distemper but if the immune system is depressed then all sorts of things could be happening to this poor pup.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

The vet said that he has 2 tests to determine if it is bacterial or indeed parovirus. If it is parovirus then no vet will treat her no matter what I say and this vet said the same... Hence we will either need to put her to sleep or find some medicines to give her on our home.. 

This is not a situation that I like, but I am in it anyways....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is this stuff for parvo: http://www.ambertech.com/parvaid.php

I do know people who have successfully treated puppies with it but by the time it got to India I don't know that it would do any good! If it's parvo then you need to be aggressively treating right now.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here is a whole website on treating parvo: http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/heal_parvo.html


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: But doesnt any infection/pathogen have a time frame in which the pathogen acts on the body without showing symptoms


 Incubation. If he's got a test for parvo, I don't understand why he didn't do that right off. However, this doesn't really sound like parvo. What you see with parvo is a lot of vomiting and diarrhea, usually bloody diarrhea. You mentioned lung involvement, which is not something parvo causes - though, as I say, a dog can have more than one thing at a time. 

I'm kind of confused about the treatment options in that Parvo is actually a lot easier to treat than distemper, so I'm surprised that he'd be willing to treat her when he thought it might be distemper but will not do anything for her if it's parvo. 

The treatment for parvo is largely palliative anyway - it's supportive care while the body fights the virus. IV fluids, antibiotics to stave off secondary infections, and anti nausea and anti diarrheals are the basic framework of most treatments. There are other things that can be done - antiviral serum, transfusions etc, but the basic treatment I described first can save many dogs. The big thing is that it needs to be treated promptly.

How long has your dog been ill? What are her current symptoms?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying b/c I didn't think it sounded anything like parvo but unfortunately it does sound like a few vaccine reactions we've seen on this board. 

There are at least two homeopathic remedies for vaccine reactions although they are supposed to be given within 4 days of the vaccine so I have no idea if they'll work. One is Thuja and the other is Silicea. You can also give Lyssim. 

At this point the main thing though is to get the fluid out of her lungs and keep her very well hydrated so that it doesn't turn into pneumonia. If it's distemper she may also start having neurological problems. 

I just read the description of distemper and this pup's symptoms do seem to fit: http://www.canismajor.com/dog/pupvirus.html


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow...
> And green snot is not distemper but if the immune system is depressed then all sorts of things could be happening to this poor pup.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding, and I'm definitely no expert, but every dog I've known who's had distemper had green snot as one of the symptoms.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Some links, and stuff I had in my files. None of it is mine. I was looking for Levy's book online, but couldn't find it.

****************

http://www.belfield.com/pdfs/VitaminC.pdf

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/abstract/137/8/1916 (vitamin A)

http://www.holisticdog.org/distemper1.html

http://www.holisticdog.org/distemper2.html

http://forum.animalhealthchannel.com/hc-...rry_t34336.html

http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070325124022AAKOOoc

http://www.animalrescuekorea.org/forums/showthread.php?s=266051a967a81c6858e98effb71dbe33&t=1079

http://books.google.com/books?id=rIi80nF...snum=8#PPA82,M1 

This yahoo group might be able to help? I am not sure:
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CompanionAnimalCare-Naturally/

****************
Kennel Fever and Distemper

There is a brilliant veterinarian in San Jose, CA, Wendell Belfield, D.V.M., who for years has been curing kennel fever and distemper in dogs with intravenous sodium ascorbate. Imagine a 500 gram disease which destroys far more vitamin C than the dog can produce. This puts him in the same position as humans who cannot produce vitamin C as most other animals can. (Man, monkeys, guinea pigs, African fruit eating bats and a few birds do not make ascorbate.) Belfield just hocks them up to intravenous sodium ascorbate and they are well in a few days. He forces enough ascorbate to restore a reducing redox potential, etc..................white cells come out fighting mad....etc.

****************

CANINE DISTEMPER VIRUS SUCCESSFUL TREAMTMENT PROCTOCOL:

1. Give 1cc. Serile Aqueous Vitamin C (250mg./ml.)
per 10lb. or 25mg/lb. once daily for 14 days.
Extend in 2cc. Solu-delta-cortef. Give IV or IM

2. Give Winstrol-V once daily for 5 days, IM.

3. Give Acemannan Immunostimulant at 1mg./10lb extended with 1-2cc. Solu-delta-cortef IM once daily for 5 days.

4. Give an oral elixir of 1/3 Digel Liquid, 1/3 Kaopectate, and 1/3 blackberry Wine equalling 10cc. for a small dog, 10-30 cc. for a medium dog, and 30-60 cc. for a large dog once daily for 10 days as an antioxidant and anti-diahrreal.

5. Give Delta Albaplex as an antibiotic once daily for 14 days. This is the antibiotic of choice for distemper. 



****************

I have had way too much experience with distemper this year .... Distemper starts out looking like kennel cough...coughing, discharge from eyes and nose, fever. I have dealt with 3 distemper rescue dogs this year and all three started out with kennel cough symptoms. ... The only thing you can do for your dog right now is give the meds your vet prescribed and also things to boost his immune system...Vit C is very good. If your dog stops eating and starts acting lethargic then get him to the vet ASAP...major sign of distemper. Fluctuating body temps is another major sign. My second distemper dog would have a normal temp and then 2 hrs later have a 105 temp and them the next morning it might be 103. Distemper isn't the death sentence that most people think it is. If treated aggressively then 90% survive. 

****************

There was a poster over a year ago whose own vet
said it would be best to put the dog down. The dog was to the point it could not get up, only move his head and wag his tail. I sugggested dosing daily the herb Skullcap and the poster came back stating that the dog could walk/jump after a week. If anyone bothered to take the time to read about skullcap then it would become obvious why it was my remedy of choice.
I have used skullcap many times when the nerves
were involved in a sick animal--4 & 2 legged.
I would also use a good dosing of vitmain C. 

****************

skullcap also spelled scullcap. It will stop the tremors and paralysis. I did a dog that was so bad...could not lift its head and tail. A week later was up walking/jumping around. Also give some vit C. This should work unless its past the point of no return. Don't know if dosing is allowed on this board, but if this pup was mine...would give 1 capsule skullcap in the am and 1 in the pm. Double that dose if its over 40 lbs. Lots of vit C
atleast 2000mg per day. 

****************


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

That's the thing - distemper can cause both GI and respiratory symptoms. It's one of the only thing that affects both. And it's tricky to diagnose and manifests differently in different dogs. Parvo is typically more straightforward (there's variation but it's not nearly as great). I'm assuming distemper is probably more common in India than the US so the chances are presumably higher. 

To the OP - can you give as much info as possible here? When did this start, what are her symptoms, what's she taking now? etc. That will hopefully help us help steer you in the right direction if your vet won't help.

ETA - I agree Gayle. Discharge from the eyes and nose is definitely something we see with distemper. 

At this point I'm really hoping it's just a nasty very upper respiratory infection that will respond to antibiotics.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow...
> ...


Sorry, I'm tired. I meant parvo. Both diagnoses were being thrown around and I have now gone back and read the whole thread again.









And pupresq has lots of experience with sick dogs so you should listen to her. I am just trying to get some information and look up the homeopathic treatments b/c I know those are available to you.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqTo the OP - can you give as much info as possible here? When did this start, what are her symptoms, what's she taking now? etc. That will hopefully help us help steer you in the right direction if your vet won't help.


Yes, please do!



> Quote:At this point I'm really hoping it's just a nasty very upper respiratory infection that will respond to antibiotics.


Me too!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow I am just trying to get some information and look up the homeopathic treatments b/c I know those are available to you.


Aconite for the earlier stages: http://books.google.com/books?id=4lJ_3WX...result&resnum=1


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here, this should help. The remedy she has been using is indicated after Aconite: http://www.vethomopath.com/treat-v.htm

It gives different remedies and their indications and is specifically for animals.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion. I havnt slept in a few days cause of Shara and I am starting to get confused myself.

I just checked her files and it states that is is either DISTEMPER or BACTERIAL infection ( which i doubt since she is having both respiratory and GI track problems)

It isnt parovirus according to him (my bad) and he isnt ready to treat distemper if it is confirmed..... 

Here is a brief history....

I got her on 15th and she was absolutely healthy.. I checked her nose, ears and fur and all was well... On 18th I got her vaccinated and she got a cold around 18th night - 19th morning..

I saw a little mucus - green goo in her nose on 19th and took her to another vet because although the first vet had a lot of recommendations he wasnt interested in checking her up as he should....

On 19th after her check up, the second vet stated that she had GI track problem and Resp problem and her lungs were filled with mucus. At that time her poop was yellow. We started her on meds the same day and these are the names of the medicines...

Griptol oral suspension- 2.5 ml - 3 times
Ondem MD tablets - 1 tablet - 2 times
Brotone Syrup - 2.5 ml - 2 times

Therptin high energy biscuits - 2 biscuits - 3 times a day

The tests quite cost a bit and he hence he doesnt keep the kits in his office. He has given her medicines and natural therapy to increase and help the immune system he says he wont be sure unless he tests..

I feel that he should have done the test on 20th atleast (since it takes 24 hours to receive them from the pharmaceutical company) when he had a doubt that it is distemper...Since then I havnt been to the vet and my parents are going to him because they feel that I am challenging the vet's theories by asking logical questions.... My parents feel that my knowledge about the subject is not adequate compared to him despite all the research I have done in the last 3 years and since he has a degree he can decide whether to do the test on day 1, or one day before shara dies.... I am sorry I need to vent...

Homeopathy was founded in India and finding them is not a problem. The homeopathy doctor is out of India and I can go to the homeopathy pharmacy and pick up what is needed...

I shall read everything that has been provided by all you kind people and I cannot thank you enough...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

With all due respect to your parents, IMHO you're doing the right thing by asking questions/wanting answers/wanting the best possible medical help for your puppy!!! Vet's shouldn't get a free pass, automatic respect of their knowledge and opinions, just because they've graduated from veterinary school.

You owe it to your puppy to continue acting as her advocate and trying to get the best treatment possible for what is a very very very dangerous disease.

I recently had an experience with a vet at our local ER who didn't know his butt from a hole in the ground ... I'd take the Hooligans to a witch doctor before going back to him.

Sending you and your puppy my prayers and healing thoughts.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you. Most of the doctor's here have really limited knowledge about diseases and are not fit todo anything except give vaccinations. Hence I am very skeptical about new vet's since I consider my pets as my family. 

I honestly do not see any hope for her because of how she has become in the last 24 hours but I am still clinging on to some hope and faith....

The literature on homeopathy states that if aconite and Gelsimium do not work than Distempeinrum should be given. She is given distemperinum since 19th evening once every 4 hours....


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I managed to get through the homeopathy doctor's number.. she has suggested continuing the medicines that the vet recommended and give her 500 mg Vitamin C every 2 hours till she is better... Unlike Aconite, Distemperinum and Vitamin C can be used in combination...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Best of luck with your girl. It's an uphill battle, but it sounds like you at least have some direction. I'm glad that you got through to the homeopathic doctor. 

I agree with Arycrest, you have to ask questions, and you are your pets' advocate.

I hope you get some rest too, and do keep us posted.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you Lisa..

After giving her a total of 2 grams Vitamin C, she finally pooped today.. Her poop is medium brown, doesnt smell foul and is well formed... I cant help it but my hopes are a little high..

She doesnt have energy tho, she needs to be supported when she gets up. she does manage to walk once she is up.. We are force feeding her high energy biscuits...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sure hope that you can pull her through. It almost sounds encouraging ?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Glad she's showing some positive signs!!! Is she drinking or getting fluids?


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

We are making her drink water (with care so that she doesnt choke) and we are giving her 1 tablespoon glucose mixed in water every day. We are also mixing the high energy biscuits with water and making it into a paste and feeding her...

She goes to her water dish and drinks on her own when she is thirsty but we are trying to keep her hydrated....


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

How's the nasal discharge and her breathing? What antibiotic did you say she was on? And has she shown any neurological symptoms? (Like funny spasms, twitches, weird eye movements etc)

I'm so hoping this is just a bacterial URI!!!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

There is no neurological symptoms till now and we hope that they dont start... She whines in her sleep for a few seconds but no twitches, spasms, rolling of the eyes, biting her tongue while sleeping etc.... The only added problem as of now is a lack of energy...

There is no discharge from her nose since 12 hours and her breathing is a little fast but not rapid. Her nose is a little watery and she coughs a little bit but its better than yesterday....

Medicine list:
Griptol oral suspension- 2.5 ml - 3 times
Ondem MD tablets - 1 tablet - 2 times
Brotone Syrup - 2.5 ml - 2 times


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Scullcap/Skullcap to help for any neurological stuff.

pupresq, the meds are above, but I don't recognize the names.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Me either. Nikki - do you know which one is the antibiotic?


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I believe that Skullcap is not available here but I shall call the pharmacies tomorrow and try to order it... 

Here are the compounds of the medicines :

griptol - 5 ml contains - ciprofloxacin hydrochloride IP 125 mg....tinidazole IP 150 mg.....aqueous base q.s... color tarteazine

brotone - 10 ml contains - soluble liver fraction from 31.25 g of fresh liver with vitamin B12, activity equivalent to 7.5cg of cyanoccobalamin... yeast extract 0.4g...nicotonic acid IP 24 mg... alcohol IP 1 ml... Alcohol content 9.4%v/v

ondem md 4 - ondansetron - 4mg

vit c - celin tab - Vitamin c IP - 500 mg

I believe that griptol is antibiotics but I can be wrong due to the lack of contact between the vet and me...


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay, that's very helpful! 

The ondansetron is an anti vomiting drug. It's sold in the US as Zofran.

Looking up the others...


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

ciprofloxacin hydrochloride aka "Cipro" is a Quinolone antibiotic but I've never seen it used in dogs for a bacterial lung issue. I first got to know it during the great Anthrax scare in DC a few years back.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

tinidazole is an anti-parastic. Looks like it's similar in type to metronidazole.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

In the files it is written that ondem is an anti vomitting drug and griptol is an anti diarrhea medicine.. and thats what it says on the bottle..brotone is a liver tonic..

I am sorry for providing incomplete information


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Looks like it's Griptol, it's Cipro and one other:

Griptol: http://www.intaspharma.com/animal_healthcare_products2.html

Ondem MD=Zofran (anti-nausea, terribly constipating!)


Brontone syrup: http://www.poulvet.com/vetproducts/medicine_detail.php?mediid=401

The first two are very powerful meds, looks to me.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Nikki999 I am sorry for providing incomplete information


It's not that. Being in different countries, the names of the drugs are different, and we don't recognize them. But google is our friend


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I should have provided the info in the beginning since I was aware that different companies use different names especially in different countries...

She loves this syrup that contains amino acids and multi vitamins so to get her to take the medicines we give her 1 ml of this syrup every day.. 

we also give her Immunol by Himalaya - 5 ml thrice a day http://www.himalayahealthcare.com/products/immunol.htm


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:Ondem MD=Zofran (anti-nausea, terribly constipating!)


 Exactly! That could be a big reason she's not pooping much. I'd be a little hesitant to use that on a dog with possible mid and lower GI issues. It's great for chemo and things like that. But I'm not saying to take her off it - with no IV fluids, it's vitally important that she not start vomiting. 

I'm just wondering if there's a better antibiotic for possible pneumonia which is what I'm thinking is the most likely thing here.

ETA: Caveat - I am NOT a vet and I think it's absolutely critical that she be on SOME kind of antibiotic. If she's showing improvement on this one, then maybe it's working after all.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Hopefully by tomorrow evening the test kits will be in and the results will be out in a day so we will know the actual cause of the problem. 

I shall talk to the vet about the Ondem tablet and about giving her the antibiotic he was recommending....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Glad to hear that she's a tiny bit better. Hoping she continues to improve.

Skullcap is a native North American herb so not sure if it would be available there.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I havent heard of this herb in India due to different names being used, but I shall visit the Ayurveda doctor tomorrow and try to find it. 

Thank you everyone.. I really appreciate all the efforts


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestThe few dogs I've known who were diagnosed with distemper and lived were all treated symptomatically.


Yes, Gayle. Zamboni had distemper when she came home from the pound at 3 months old. The hospital kept her alive by treating her symptoms. She was just a feisty puppy and outlasted it.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Skull cap is not available here .. I hope Shara heals like the rest of the miraculous cases....

I spoke to the vet and he is adamant that ondem does not cause constipation.... He has asked me to come tomorrow for the blood tests....

She has re gained some amount of energy and is asking for food every 2 hours (we feed her high calorie biscuits - small amounts every 3 hours).. Her poop is light brown, there is no blood and the stools are slightly formed.. There is no foul smell either... 

I cannot help but feel that Vitamin C has had some effect since the improvement started a few hours after starting the tablets.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's great that you are seeing improvement and that she's got an appetite! 

What is a high calorie biscuit? We don't have those here. 

Usually when we have a sick dog we make them something like a chicken, rice and sweet potato stew.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about the constipation if she is pooping and the other stuff is resolving. It's an excellent anti-vomiting drug, so that's something. He's wrong about that not being a common side effect though (unless dogs are very different from people in this respect) - if you google "Zofran" and "constipation" you get lots and lots of hits, many from legit med sites (and many from very uncomfortable users). 

Do please pursue the antibiotic though. If this is something like bacterial pneumonia it could literally be a lifesaver. Has he done a culture of her mucus? That might shed some light on whether this is bacterial or viral. 

Also, if she starts feeling a lot better - as I very much hope she will soon - still try to keep her really calm and still. We had a litter of three puppies in our rescue that came down with a nasty upper respiratory thing that turned into pneumonia. With treatment, all three puppies appeared to recover but then one day while playing in the yard (not long after the illness) one of the puppies collapsed and died in her frantic foster mom's arms while she was trying to do CPR. We had her looked at and the vet said it was over-exertion, she was demanding more oxygen than her lungs could deliver and they collapsed or something. It was horrible. 

I tell you this not to add more things to worry about, but just to be careful. Sometimes puppies think they're further on the road to recovery than they are and it's best to go very slowly. 

Hoping your pup is feeling better very soon!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

The name of the buiscuits are Threptin - The vet recommended them...

http://www.threptin.com/threptin_diskettes.htm

Thanks Ruth...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Nikki999I spoke to the vet and he is adamant that ondem does not cause constipation...


Well, your vet is very wrong (it happens). Here it is used for patients going through chemotherapy (my dad is one of them), and it doesn't matter if it is a small dose, or a large dose, it will cause pretty bad constipation. They then prescribe stool softeners to counter the effect of this drug. Constipation is listed as a common side effect in the middle of the page here: http://www.drugs.com/cdi/zofran.html

Perhaps the vitamin C is countering that though.

I am very glad that she seems to be continually getting better, little bit by little bit. That she is asking for food, is great.

I too think that the vitamin C must be helping. Too bad about the scullcap, but hopefully she won't need it. I bet there is some type of Ayurvedic equivalent, but I haven't a clue. I tried learning some of the foundations of Ayurvedic, but got distracted and never really figured it out.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I shall search for some alternative to Skull cap. 

My dad believes me though and we are switching her to domstal - Domperidone from her next dose onwards ( I believe that is much safer).


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You're doing a great job with her. I sure hope that she continues to rebound.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I see, we have something like that but it's in a drink. 

I found this International Animal Rescue Center in Goa and it looks like they've got satellite shelters in a few other places too. It sounds like they've treated quite a few dogs for distemper. I wonder if you could contact them and ask for help from their vets? http://www.iar.org.uk/india/

Also, I have now read of several cases of distemper where people treated exclusively with high and frequent doses of vitamin C. 
in some cases it is vets injecting super high doses. It looks like it has been used with great success! I hope it will work as well for your pup. 

You can read about 10 cases here: http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:cHPm...lient=firefox-a

But here is a summary of what this vet is doing:

"A four month old Doberman Pinscher was brought to the hospital suffering
from distemper, a highly contagious and common viral disease. The animal
was listless and had no appetite. Mucus and pus oozed from its nose and
eyes. Its misery was compounded by bronchitis and a high fever - 104
degrees.

Dr. Belfield wasted no time. He immediately injected the pinscher with 12.5
grams of sodium ascorbate (vitamin C). Within 30 minutes, the dog's
temperature dropped to 102.5! Injections were continued at regular
intervals. The next morning the dog was greatly improved. It was eating
again, moving around in a more lively manner, and the nose and eye
discharges were diminishing. Temperature continued to decline. On the
third day, Dr. Belfield reports, "The patient was lively, playful and
barking, appetite excellent, eating voraciously." Bronchitis and coughing were subsiding. In the fifth day, the dog was well enough to go home. Its
owner was advised to continue adding a teaspoon (about 3 grams) of powdered
vitamin C to its food daily.

"This case is typical" of results obtained with vitamin C, says Dr.
Belfield, who has treated approximately 150 distemper cases in eight years."

http://www.thepowerhour.com/news2/vitaminc_pets.htm


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi, Goa is another town and is 3 days away by road. We cannot take her by air since she is sick. There is an animal hospital in Mumbai but they have an extremly bad track record. The last time I left a pup there for a broken wrist, she came back with bite marks on her body and rabies. We had to put her to sleep and they refused to take any ownership of the incident.

I shall find out if I can get the doctor to give her 2000 mg Vit C injections but this doctor is really adamant and will not listen if we suggest anything....


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Does the Vit C (ascorbic acid) have to be injected into her system or given through an IV drip. I shall contact the doctor in 15 minutes....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think that injection / IV is most effective. I'm going to go read BWM's post now.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowAlso, I have now read of several cases of distemper where people treated exclusively with high and frequent doses of vitamin C.
> in some cases it is vets injecting super high doses. It looks like it has been used with great success! I hope it will work as well for your pup.
> 
> You can read about 10 cases here: http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:cHPm...lient=firefox-a


The first link I posted before has that -- here it is in a larger form (at least on my computer): http://www.belfield.com/pdfs/VitaminC.pdf


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI think that injection / IV is most effective.


I also think that this way, you don't have the digestive issues (stomach upset and loose bowels) that you might with it given in tablet form. I think the injection and IV form is also used in cancer patients, only in the clinics that believe in that stuff though. 

I know that Belfied uses sodium ascorbate as the form of vit C.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Both the documents are similar. I called the pharmacist and he has the ascorbic acid solution for injections... We plan to drop into the vet's clinic around 6:30 pm with the injections and tell him to inject Shara without giving him too much time to argue.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Good luck, I hope it goes well.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I have some really bad news.. I spoke to 6 vets including the one treating shara and they all refuse to give her Vit C injections because they "Feel" that distemper cannot be cured and getting an infected dog into their clinic is dangerous... They are ready to send someone over to my house if I can manage to get printed information by an Indian doctor that Vit C can cure distemper even though I am ready to take full responsibility of any repercussions...

I feel that the best option for now is to give her 4000 - 5000 mg of Vit C tablets every day.. I believe that some of the Vitamin C is not utilised by the body when given in tablet form and there is nothing as excess Vit C when an animal is ill.. 

I spoke to my homeopathy doctor once again and she has agreed to leave instructions for her assistant to make medicines and keep for me, and I will be picking them up in the evening...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I was afraid of that, but I was hoping that I was wrong. It is not so different here. Only a small percentage of vets would be willing to do this in the U.S. I don't know if I could find one where I live if I needed to.

It seems that she has responded to the tablets to some degree already, so hopefully it will be enough. I hope that she has enough strength to respond to the remedies that are being made.

Hang in there Nikki999.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

How is the fever?


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

As of now she doesnt have fever and she has enough energy to ask us for water and food when she wants some extra. We are very careful about what we give her and how much we give her but at times she just wants more. 

Her anus has gotten lose to the previous lose motions and she leaks at times and hopefully it should get back to normal soon...

The doctors will do it if we give them a bribe but my parents are dead against bribing and so am I, but I am just considering the possibilities here. There are no law for animals in India (atleast none that are followed) so I am still in search for a doctor....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The loose stools and the leaking, I'm pretty sure are from the vitamin C. If you can, and maybe you are already doing it, try to give the tablets when you give some of the biscuit. It is also harsh on the stomach lining to some degree.

As she gets better (yes, she has to get better!), you can decrease the vit. C to "bowel tolerance", to the point that her stools would be well-formed. 

She has no more fever, and no discharge? Now, the energy, and what about the respiratory symptoms? I will check in again tomorrow, hopefully she will continue to improve. Looking back at what you wrote, I'm pretty convinced this is vaccine related.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

There is no discharge from her nose and she coughs once in a 3 - 4 hours... No fever either... Her energy levels have increased by nearly 20% after I started the Vit C tablets.... I usually give her some food and after 5 minutes I give her the Vitamin C tablets but since I need to give her approximately 4000 mg a day (8 tablets) at times I have to give it to her without food..

Her tummy is pretty swollen and the homeopathy doctor has promised to give me something to treat the illness and not only her symptoms ... This doctor has treated all of my pets since I do not believe in giving dogs antibiotics unless it is something life threatening...

Thank you Lisa, Ruth and everyone else. I really appreciate all the input...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The C definitely causes diarrhea. How disappointing that no one will inject the C for you! I wish that we could give you more help. 

I posted that info about the place in Goa not because I thought you should take her there but because I thought you might be able to phone them and get some advice.









Where in India are you?


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I know the situation is really bad and I wish I could do better.. I got the homeopathy medicine and the doctor left a message that states "She should feel a lot better within 2 days" I do not know if she has 2 days though...

I am from Mumbai....There is this amazing doctor in Mumbai but he does not give advice on the phone and doesnt treat distemper.. I shall call Goa in the morning....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You are doing the best you can, and more than many would do.

I do hope that the homeopathic doctor is right


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you Lisa.. She is really weak right now, and is sleeping..Her loose motions have got worse and she is just a bag of bones now...

I took a nap for a while too so that I have some energy left to be with her...

I really hope that the doc is rite







Thank you for the kind words...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You might need to back off the vitamin C. I hate to say that, but at some point, if they are doing more harm than good, then maybe. You will have to use your best instinct in this, as you are in uncharted territory. Do you have access to something like colustrum?

Do make sure that you are getting rest too!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Does she still have an appetite? If so, can you feed her a mixture of overcooked brown rice with chicken and potatoes (yams are great but I can't remember if you have those in India)? That will be easy on her digestive system and might help slow down the diarrhea. 

The advice on C is usually to give until bowel tolerance. Supposedly you can give more than usual when an animal is sick but I think the injectable is easier to tolerate????? 

I'm so sorry, I know you are doing the best you can with the resources you have.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I shall reduce the VIt C to 2000 mg (4 tablets) till I can find a doctor who can give her injections... I just hope that the medicine works since I cannot bear to see her like this.. 

Her ill health and the attitude of doctors here is causing a toll on my health which I do not mind as long as gets ok.. But I just dont know what to hope for now..


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe you can try some very bland and gentle food, as Ruth suggests, to give her more strength. I think that's an excellent idea. Some soup, some rice, some meat, etc?


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

She cannot eat anything solid as of now, but I can try to mince it and feed it to her.... I will have to get the chicken and cook the rice in the morning.. Till then the bland high energy biscuits will have to do...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not sure how old you are, you mentioned you live at home. If you're young enough to be thinking of a career in the future, I hope you'll consider going into veterinary medicine - it sounds like your area of India needs a few good vets!!!

Sending cyber-hugs to your little girl. Hope and pray she's feeling better soon!!!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I am 23 years old (almost). In India girls leave the parents house only after marriage which is kinda bizarre...I tried my hand at vet school but they dint accept me since I am not good at chemistry.. In India you need to be good at chemistry, physics, biology and zoology to be accepted at vet school... I am not sure if it is the same there....

I am trying to do some courses that concentrate on holistic treatments but when ever I get started some problem comes up..

Since I work as a writer, I tend to research a lot about illnesses and treatments hence I would say that I know a little bit but I need to learn a lot more..

My name is Nikita .. Thank you for the hugs...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Nikki999She cannot eat anything solid as of now, but I can try to mince it and feed it to her.... I will have to get the chicken and cook the rice in the morning.. Till then the bland high energy biscuits will have to do...


For sick animals I make a sort of stew/soup and puree everything with a food processor. If you cook the rice a really long time with lots of extra water it breaks down and you can shred the chicken very fine. Actually it's pretty much like a lot of Indian cooking!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Ruth... I shall leave in a while to pick up the food... 

I got some good news. I found a vet who is ready to give her Vitamin C shots but since she is a puppy should I give her 3 shots of 1000 mg instead of 3 shots of 2000 mg. The literature states that 1000 mg was administered for toy breeds and felines....

Another thing is that he feels the shots are intra muscular and not intravenous... He should be here in 6 - 7 hours so any clarification will help ( i did some research and all the info on the net says intravenous, but just wanted to be sure ).....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Nikki999, pm me your email address if you don't mind. I just realized that I have Belfield's book. If it has anything useful, I will try to scan it to a pdf file, as long as you can read that.

I don't know if there is anything helpful in the book, but if so, I can send it right away.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I have sent you my email Id.. Any help is appreciated..

I just thought of something and I am not sure if I am right or wrong...

Shara's symptoms started around 18th night and it is 28th morning here right now. Which means approximately 10 days have passed but no neurological symptoms have begun. Most of the information I have read till date states that neurological symptoms begin by the 8 - 10th day after the first symptom and I am wondering if it is just a GI track and Resp disorder or is it really distemper? The test kits have arrived late last nite and I shall ask he doctor if he can do the test within 3 - 4 hours...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's possible with your treatment, you have kept the neuro stuff away. 

When I get home (soon), I will look for that book. At the least, confirm dosage.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you. I shall be waiting patiently...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is great that you found a vet willing to come over and great that Lisa has the book! 

How is your pupper doing now?


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Shara ate some of the high energy biscuits and water 30 minutes ago. She walked up to her "peeing and pooping area" did her work and came back is now playing with her favorite chew stick....

A while ago I combed her hair and removed all the knots and she had enough energy to growl at me and nibble on my hand.. For the first time in my life I am happy that my dog growled and nibbled at me..









All these things that she is doing are really small but a small piece of floating wood is also hope for a person who is drowning!

The vet who has got the test kits should switch on his cell in 30 minutes... I shall call him then....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's great. The fact that she is doing normal things is really promising and also must make your heart feel good, that she feels well enough to be a typical puppy.









I can't imagine going through all of this without help from vets. You are a very strong and also persistent person! I think most people would have given up.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, I'm looking at the book now. There is nothing in a page or two that is helpful to scan, but I can confirm a few things.

Paraphrased from Belfield's _How To Have a Healthier Dog_ (bought from here: http://www.belfield.com )....

For any viral disease, the successful therapy depends on using vit C in sufficiently large doses. Much, much higher than the routine levels that he recommends for prevention. Generally he "will use a <span style="color: #6600CC">half gram of sodium ascorbate *intravenously * per pound of body weight twice a day.</span> Vitamin C is not a drug but if it is administered in large enough doses it acts pharmacologically and deactivates the viral disease process."

He talks about how he was inspired by this author to try vit C on small animals: http://www.seanet.com/~alexs/ascorbate/198x/smith-lh-clinical_guide_1988.htm and then talks about some Japanese researchers that had a lot of success with treating viruses with vit C.

more in a next post.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you. Her actions give me hope and make me feel good.. 

I have lost 2 rescued puppies to distemper in the last 2 years and I am determined not to let this virus get to Shara..


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You would that with distemper so prevalent in India that the vets would be better able to handle it!









My last german shepherd had an Indian name, btw. He was Basu. Actually my Indian friends tell me that my current two dogs also have Indian names: Chama and Rafi.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

He talks about virus, and bacteria a bit (how bacterial infections very often are found secondary to viral infections), how vit C increases interferon, which seems to be a critical factor.

He also mentions zinc, a B complex, and vit E as essential to the immune system team.

All of the above refers to any viral disease. He then talks about Distemper - examples similar to the paper in the previous link. Then he says: <span style="color: #6600CC">vitamin C therapy calls for uninterrupted treatment. Two injections a day for about five days. Treatment broken off in the middle permits the virus to take the offensive again.</span> [When did you start the vit C treatment?]


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

He continues: The distermper virus is a powerful and highly contagious microorganism.....so contagious that many veterinarians will not even allow a sick dog into the hostpital. The vet will go out to the car and examine the animal there.

"The virus will cause lung congstion in almost every case, as well as damag to the digestive and urinary tract. Sometimes the skin may be involved, usually on the underside of the body.

"If allowed to progress unchecked, the virus will attack the nervous system and move up into the brain" [Looks like Shara has beat this part







]

"It is important to allow an animal a good several months of recuperation after a serious viral illness like distemper. The tissues have been severly devitalized."

In Pitcairn's book, for recovery, he emphasizes a B-vitamin complex, and a tincture of the common oat (Avena sativa), for a good nerve tonic. He also states that if the animal is left with a weakend digstive system, residual diarrhea, or chest complications, give fresh grated garlic three times daily (1/2 small clove for puppies). Add the grated garlic to the food or mix it with honey and flour to make pills. [He also mentions several homoepathic remedies, but you have that taken care of.]

Okay, that is all I could find in my books that might be remotely helpful, I think.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you Lisa.. The information is indeed helpful... The doctor who got the test kit says that he is unavailable for 9 hours and I should come after that. Geeses!

The other doctor will be here to inject Vit C in 4 hours... I started her on vit c tablets 48 hours ago.. 

The previous material http://www.belfield.com/pdfs/VitaminC.pdf states that 3 intravenous injections should be given at 24 hour intervals. I will have to go to the pharmacy now to check the strength of the injected formula. I feel that we should start off with 3 x 1,500 mg shots and if we see an improvement then we can get 2 more shots done immediately ( over 2 days )... 

Ruth I like the names you have selected for your dogs, they are Indian...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am heading to bed now but I hope you have good luck with injecting the vit C and I hope the doggie wellness stew goes down well! Big hugs and kisses to the little sick pup!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

My dad insists we try one more vet and get her diagnosed properly before we get the Vit C injections.... I still have to figure out if I should go according to my instincts or please my family...

I guess its bed time for all of you. Hopefully by the time you all get up I should have proper diagnosis and a healthier pup....









Ruth, I shall convey your love to Shara...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Vit C helps with just about everything, and certainly anything viral. 

What happened with the doctor that was supposed to come over? Was he there?

How is Shara feeling now?


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

The doctor did not come to give the VIt C injections... He had to go for a funeral all of a sudden....

The virus tests are in and it is not parovirus or Distemper (Both the tests were done)... Blood has been sent to the testing center to check the actual problem also.. We should get the results within 18 - 20 hours...

Shara is eating happily, playing with her chew stick and nibbling on us when she is bugged.....

I cannot help but feeling happy (although I was wrong, which was good)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

That's a relief, but whatever it was, she was a very sick little girl.

I'm glad that she is on the road to recovery. Maybe she doesn't need those injections after all!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There isn't a test for distemper. The diagnosis is made by a vet based on symptoms. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_canine_distemper.html

I am very glad that your pup is doing well but if she does have distemper she may not be out of the woods yet. Keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

A test kit was used for parvovirus and distemper. It says so on the strip - its from Korea... Her blood was put on the strip and a solution was made. The test kit says that 1 parallel line means Negative and two parallel lines means POSITIVE.. both the test strips showed only 1 parallel line... The vet did the test and said that this test is never wrong..... He has taken blood samples and sent them for testing and the results (the actual cause of the problem) will be known tomorrow.

She has started walking around and is barking/nipping etc.. She kinda hates me cause I am the one to feed her food and medicines, I guess I will have to make up for my "mean" behavior when she gets well









Thank you Lisa and Ruth...

Her nose pads and nose are soft and they havnt hardened.. She hasnt vomited yet (maybe because of the tablet) and no seizures..


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Was it this: RapiGEN Canine Distemper Ag Test ? 

Looks like that's fairly recent. 

Anyway, I hope she continues to improve! 

I would keep her on a homemade diet for a while as she recovers.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

The name of the company is not mentioned, since the doctor removed the packaging and we just have the strips with the instructions... We have to phone the vet tomorrow so I shall ask him...

We have got the ingredients for her new menu (shredded chicken, boiled rice) and we shall feed it to her from tomorrow as it will take me a day to convince my folks.

Once again I cannot express my gratitude in words. Thank you everyone....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so glad that Shara has turned the corner. Now she just has to worry about gaining strength and stamina, and being a puppy









The easiest you can be on her digestive system now will pay off in the long run - just visit the nutrition and health boards here to see all the GSDs with digestive issues. 

If this really wasn't parvo or distemper, I have to wonder, if this wasn't a vaccine reaction of a different sort. Which makes me wonder what you will do with future vaccinations? I dunno.

For now, it's time to spend some quality time with her and enjoy her!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

She is happily roaming all around the water and guzzling in food and water. Vit C has really helped her and I am giving her 2000 mg a day as of now... Her tummy is bloated because of gas and she is getting better by the day...

I am worried about vaccines because we are worried about any further problems but the vet insists that the vaccines are safe....

She is normalizing again which means a lot of biting and barking. I honestly wish the vet had done the tests on 19th or so. The final results should be available in about 8 hours....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Nikki999I am worried about vaccines because we are worried about any further problems but the vet insists that the vaccines are safe....
> 
> She is normalizing again which means a lot of biting and barking. I honestly wish the vet had done the tests on 19th or so. The final results should be available in about 8 hours....


Regardless of what the vets say, vaccines are not necessarily safe, and some dogs are at increased risk. I would say that Shara is at an increased risk. 

I am not sure where I got this idea, but I have the impression there are regular reports of rabies in India. Is this true? To me, this is the important consideration. Shara will need at least a couple of rabies vaccines, but with consultation with your homeopathic doctor, hopefully you can counter any affects that she may encounter. There are reports of dogs here that have had no rabies vaccines, yet register antibodies for the disease. In theory, those dogs wouldn't need to be vaccinated. But you would have to have a place that runs titers, and have people around that support this route.

I don't remember, roughly how old is Shara now? And do you know exactly what these vaccines included?

Do let us know what the test says when you get the results!

I'm so happy she is doing so well now, great job with her


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Shara was born on Feb 18th ( Coincidentally the same day as my lab) Yes rabies and distemper are the most common problems in India. I shall talk to my homeo doc when she is back ( 4 days from now) and I shall check if she can help...

The first shot of vaccines included - parvo, carona, DHL (not sure what that is) and the sticker says Canine distemper virus (CDV)

I could not have helped Shara without all of your help and support...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

DHL is probably distemper, hepatitis, lepto.

I wouldn't revax, but I would give a rabies shot when she is older (6 months?). I am going to start a vaccine thread and see what the combined wisdom of the board gives us.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is the vaccine thread I just started:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1056552&page=1#Post1056552


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Glad to hear that she is doing so well! 

Can you get the herb slippery elm? It's another native North American herb but given with a little yogurt it could really help Shara's tummy. 

The other thing you can do is to ask your homeopath to give you a remedy for the gas and bloating. Nux vomica might work if you have that around.


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I shall check the thread and talk to the Homeo doc when she is back.. a rabies shot at 6 months sounds great.. we never let our dogs go out of the house unsupervised and there are 2 body guards to protect them at all times.. lolz









We give shara 6 pills x 3 times a day (nux vom 200) and I will need to talk to the homeopathy doc about the meds she has given (since it isnt distemper) and if i should continue them or not.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The other thought is that if it was a vaccine reaction, and not an actual virus, the meds still may have helped, since they were most likely base on symptoms. I'll be interested in hearing what the Homeo doc says.

I'm signing off for tonight - give Shara some extra ear scritches from me


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I am just happy that the lil girl is getting better. I shall call the doc in 3 hours or so... Sleep well....


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

I have started Shara on boiled boneless chicken and cooked with water and boiled rice. The food has already been made and it is cooling as of now..It was prepared in a pressure cooker and then pureed in the food processor... It doesnt look too appetizing but i hope she likes it...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Just checking to see how Shara's feeling this evening??? Did she eat any of her chicken/rice? Any word on the test results as to what was wrong with her?

Hope you're doing ok too!!!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

She hated the chicken and rice and refused to eat it. The doctor suggested Eukabana, energy biscuits and cerelac for now.. He also suggested a lactose product (powder) but I told him I shall get back to him on that one..

The test results suggested that in the past 10 days she had a bacterial infection but it is well under control now. It also suggested that she is slightly anemic, so we are giving her a liver syrup.....

I am doing all right and so is Shara.. she is 80% better but the only thing that worries me is that she walks with an arched back and the doc says it MAY be gas..... :-/


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, I don't know a dog that would turn down chicken and rice, even if it is mushy!! Maybe she didn't like the texture?

Tough call on the hunched stomach. The stomach could be feeling very acidic, or there could still be bacteria in there, or it could still be inflamed. Heck, being a pup, she could have worms on top of everything (has she ever been de-wormed?).

How often are you feeding her, and what are you feeding her?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Eukanuba? Yuck, that's no good for a sick pup.







What is the ratio of the chicken to rice? Can you add more chicken to make it smell/taste more like chicken? 

The hunched back thing sounds familiar but I can't remember what the problem was. I'm thinking...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThe hunched back thing sounds familiar but I can't remember what the problem was. I'm thinking...


UTI?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm thinking it was abdominal issues. Is she still bloated at all? Is her tummy tender to the touch?


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes her tummy is a little soft... She looks bloated and is very uncomfortable.. She has been dewormed on 15th April...

I gave her 3 - 4 spoons of rice with 1/2 a cup of chicken gravy and 2 small chicken pieces. Everything was mashed up and given to her. 

I am honestly at my witts end. My mum is home today and is refusing to listen to any of my suggestions. My dad says we are being paranoid and if we continue the gas medicines for 2 more days and she will be allright.. Geeses!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Maybe try a different remedy for the bloating? The nux obviously isn't working. 

Poor puppy! I do an even amount of chicken and rice when I make it. 

And luckily there's no other humans here to tell me what to do with my animals!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Its part and parcel of living with your parents.. Even though the animals are yours and you have to do all the work , they make the decisions in the end







....

We are going to try a herbal tablet for her. Pudin hara by Dabur... It has excellent results and is completely safe..

Her hind legs do not have much energy and we are going to give her a total of 8 - 9 high energy biscuits a day (and a total of 2 teaspoons cerelac cause she absolutely loves it)


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Update : The herbal tablet helped a lot, she pooped and her posture is a lot better. Her energy levels are better since we increased the quantity of high energy biscuits and she is back to barking and prancing around!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

WAY TO GO SHARA!!!


----------



## shararocks (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the support, love and advice..

Shara is a 100% ok and is busy chasing Lyra and stealing her toys.. Lolz.. She is back to being her lil pesky self and wants attention all the time... Once again I could not have helped her without all of you..


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

That's the best news ever! I'm so glad that we could help, and I'm so glad that you were there to give her all that love and care.

Be well Shara!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Dr. Wendell Belfield has some interesting comments on curing distemper. Google him and see what you find.


----------



## nazar6 (Sep 22, 2014)

Plz advice help my 18 months old gsd male have mild destmper what should i do vet in my area is helpless the dont know any medicine for it


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

nazar6 said:


> Plz advice help my 18 months old gsd male have mild destmper what should i do vet in my area is helpless the dont know any medicine for it


Start a new thread with all the info you have and the area you are in.


----------

